# Any use for a broken rod?



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

If the blank broke and they don’t produce it anymore they will typically send you a new rod of the same value


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I used an old broken rod as a heeling stick for training my dog... if your looking for alternative uses...


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Sage would normally charge $150 to repair that "classic" model rod (or $100 for the blank section if you want to wrap it yourself).
They might, however, repair it for free if they are made aware of its intended new use. It certainly wouldn't hurt to call and ask them.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pics? I could probably fix it and send back to you depending on the location of the break.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you decide to not have it fixed, you can use it as a practice rod. Get a length of yard about 15' or so and tie it to the remaining lower section. Tie a knot in the other end of the yarn and work on developing timing of the cast. Can be done in the house.  You might not need the help but one of the newer PHWFF vets might.
Personally, I'd see what Sage has to say first.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Pics? I could probably fix it and send back to you depending on the location of the break.


Thanks so much for the offer. Break is where the second section goes into the third.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

tx8er said:


> Break is where the second section goes into the third.


Might be the end of the road for that section. That's a bad spot and those cracks running laterally are going to cost you some length. 

Not quite sure it's worth the shipping but just for kicks here is how I would do the repair.. Assuming there is room in the lower piece to fit a ferrule, I would square off the broken sections with a dremel. Then epoxy in a fiberglass ferrule. Since I don't have a matching thread I would do a clear wrap over the joint. However, I would be concerned about the cracks running further up the blank and the rod failing above the fix. A lot of times with sudden catastrophic failures there was preexisting damage to the blank. Usually crush or impact damage. There are no guarantees all of the damage gets cut out of the rod.

This is something you can do if you have a piece of scrap rod tip laying around.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've seen broken rods repairs near the ferrule since that is a dead spot in those older rods anyway. Plus it could stiffen up the action just a bit. Try seeing if someone local repairs rods. PHWFF also has rod building programs and the local chapter guy who is in charge of the rod building program may either know how to repair it or knows someone who can.

That's an old rod and Sage's warranties back then was only a 25yr warranty and I don't think that rod would still be warrantied (and only by the original owner). You may want to check with their Bainbridge Island headquarters, in their warranty repair dept and see what they can do for you, since you are with PHWFF. They donate a lot of equipment to the program and they may be able to help in some way.

Ted


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. Since PHWFF has shut down all face to face meetings of any kind through May our program's rod guru has already gone to his place in Montana for the summer. I am going to call Sage and see if they are willing to step outside the box to help us out. We don't have any money in our budget to pay to have a donated rod repaired though. At worst we will make it into a casting trainer per @jay.bush1434's suggestion.


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Might be the end of the road for that section. That's a bad spot and those cracks running laterally are going to cost you some length.
> 
> Not quite sure it's worth the shipping but just for kicks here is how I would do the repair.. Assuming there is room in the lower piece to fit a ferrule, I would square off the broken sections with a dremel. Then epoxy in a fiberglass ferrule. Since I don't have a matching thread I would do a clear wrap over the joint. However, I would be concerned about the cracks running further up the blank and the rod failing above the fix. A lot of times with sudden catastrophic failures there was preexisting damage to the blank. Usually crush or impact damage. There are no guarantees all of the damage gets cut out of the rod.
> 
> This is something you can do if you have a piece of scrap rod tip laying around.


Pretty much what I thought. Thanks again for your offer to try.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't count on Sage replace or repair. Ask me how I know


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tx8er said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Since PHWFF has shut down all face to face meetings of any kind through May our program's rod guru has already gone to his place in Montana for the summer. I am going to call Sage and see if they are willing to step outside the box to help us out. We don't have any money in our budget to pay to have a donated rod repaired though. At worst we will make it into a casting trainer per @jay.bush1434's suggestion.


Or just wait for your guy to come back from Montana in the fall.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I used an old broken rod as a heeling stick for training my dog... if your looking for alternative uses...


LOL, I used a broomstick on my Chessie.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> LOL, I used a broomstick on my Chessie.


lol. Broomstick might have took a few less whacks on my CBR than the rod.


Or a 2x4. Stubborn ass dogs...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

MatthewAbbott said:


> lol. Broomstick might have took a few less whacks on my CBR than the rod.
> 
> 
> Or a 2x4. Stubborn ass dogs...


So you know.

The most loyl dog you will ever own and the most frustrating. Not sure who trains who.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> So you know.
> 
> The most loyl dog you will ever own and the most frustrating. Not sure who trains who.


Oh I know. 

A few years and a few lbs lighter. 








Now he’s just another old house dog enjoying his senior years in retirement.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Oh I know.
> 
> A few years and a few lbs lighter.
> View attachment 130068
> ...


Love them, but we better stop as we are driving this thread right off the tracks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> LOL, I used a broomstick on my Chessie.


that dog was an asshole.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> that dog was an asshole.


The dog I got now is an asshole. That mofo ate my fricken sandwich off the counter when I turned around to put the turkey away.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

well _THAT_ dog would eat people.

the mutt had warrants.


----------



## Brydan (May 31, 2020)

+1 on jmrodandgun's comments. Without having some sacrificial rod material around options for repair are limited. If there's a custom rod builder in your area swing by and see if they have some broken blanks or something for a splice. I used to fix or modify rods quite a bit. Sometimes it works, sometimes not, but it's worth a try if it's not easily replaceable.


----------



## Stormy Monday (Mar 27, 2019)

I use bits of broken rods as tubes for tying hollow flies or building reamers for cork, etc. Wife says I'm a hoarder though...


----------



## Brydan (May 31, 2020)

It's not hoarding if you're using it


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you grow tomatoes? Great stake.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> LOL, I used a broomstick on my Chessie dog but


Chessies are great dogs but sometimes a 2 by is needed to get their attention


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> I've had Winston repair broken rods for free when I told them that a veteran from "The Healing Waters Project" broke the rod on comp trips that I do. Great company, I'm sure that most manufacturers would do the same.


Own it!

You break a rod you need to pay the warranty or buy a new one - you don't lie to the company under the guise of an injured veteran broke it.

Man up - this move is DISPICABLE!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> I HOPE TO GOD THAT YOU"RE BEING SARCASTIC ! MY STORY WAS THE TRUTH! I WONDER IF YOU"VE EVER DONE ANY COMP TRIPS FOR RIVERS OF RECOVERY, PROJECT HEALING WATERS, CAST HOPE, MAYFLY PROJECT, CASTING FOR A CURE! SHAMEFUL, DEPLORABLE ACCUSATION! YOU "SIR", ARE NOTHING BUT A TROLL!!!!


"I'm sure most manufacturers would do the same"

What you just described is to tell the company a lie to avoid owning the situation.

That right there reinforces the entire first part of your paragraph.

I am certainly not a troll but a truthful person and I just found out that the truth hurts you. You may very well have taken a disabled vet fishing but your narrative speaks of using them for your own damage.

My response was not even close close to deplorable because your second post further cemented the truth. You came back with a bunch of good causes and name calling without taking the time to re-read what you wrote and correct the narrative.

Once again - DISPICABLE


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

So after responding to the above post I checked my alerts and found this:


*jackson man
Registered*
2019 Jackson Mayfly, 2018 Jackson Kilroy DT
Joined 17 d ago
157 Posts

11 h ago 
New
Duck, Don't ever question or call out my integrity again! Thanks for starting out my Sunday on such a note


I don't have have to question your integrity, you just crystallized it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Damn, you two are starting to sound like me!😉


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> In looking back at my original post, to clarify the statement, I should have included the fact that the "comp trip" mentioned was in fact a trip that the veterans that broke rods were participating in. I guess that assuming that you would realize this may have been a stretch and I should have been more precise in my story.


There you go. Owned it.

I'll bet if you sleep on it and go back tomorrow and reread the post and read it as a third party, you will see the connotation.

Nonetheless, I appreciate the clarity you provided and kudos to you for what you are doing for the heros.


----------

